# Breaking News: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/pressrelease_trade_060806.html



> The Toronto Raptors announced Thursday they have acquired forward Kris Humphries and centre Robert Whaley from the Utah Jazz in exchange for centre Rafael Araujo.


Even though I feel that Hoffa was poorly used in Toronto, and could still put together a decent career, he is not a Colangelo type of guy. I personally wish him the best of luck

I also like humphries, but more power forwards? Where will he find court time behind all of our current player plus garbajosa and the #1 pick (assuming it's a PF)?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



Flush said:


> http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/pressrelease_trade_060806.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :eek8: don't know what to say. i am this shocked right now.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

i'm sure hoffa will be happy about going back to utah. 

although, maybe expectations will remain a bit high there, seing as they saw his success at BYU. 

i wonder if sloan can pull something out of him. 

not sure i think too much of the additions, but humphries has talent and can bang, and wasn't whaley pretty good against us?


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Wow thats pretty good value. Kris is a great offensive PF, and if given time he can do well.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

I honestly have no idea what to think. Woulda liked a 2nd rounder, but hey Humpfries is better than nothing.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

if anyone wanted to look at their profile...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kris_humphries/index.html
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/robert_whaley/index.html

Kris looks like he can be a Gooden type of player; Whaley is a banger I remember one game he showed something when he was facing us or was it a different dude? We're piling to much bigs, looks like there's going to more trades in the horizon. 

Forgot to add that both are younger then Hoffa, that's a plus at least


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

very very interesting. i wonder what we're gonna do with the 1st overall pick? is this a sign of a MAJOR offseason?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Does this also mean that Morrison's chances of being taken #1 are even less?

I hope so


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Holy crap. whoa. give me a moment to process this one...

sweet. i like it. we get a guy from the same draft that is a solid prospect but hasn't shown much yet and a young bigman on a second round contract (is he a free agent after next season?).

Hoffa needs a change of scenery and probably goes to the perfect team to progress into a player- the team that really wanted him in the draft.

Humphries was in the reverse situation- not really a sloan player it turned out. 

Another power forward though, wow. Must be some big moves coming up. 

Humphries has shooting touch, strength, and speed. He's not a center and isn't much of a shotblocker but he is the kind of guy that could run with Charlie and Bosh.

Wow- Bosh, Charlie, Bonner, Sow, Garb, Humphries, and Whaley. That's a LOT of power forward types. Without a trade it would be difficulat to justify adding a SMALL forward, let along another power forward. 

Bring on the trades I guess.

And go Hoffa! I wish him all the best.

Humphries eh, I gotta think about this one some more.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

:jawdrop: 

I didnt expect hoffa to leave... and for 2 bigs damn i hope you posters can convince me this was a good move i liked Hoffa... man i got such a feeling this offseason is gonna be mad!


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

he goes to his hometown, we get rid of him
EVERYONES HAPPY!!!!


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



skip_dawg! said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> I didnt expect hoffa to leave... and for 2 bigs damn i hope you posters can convince me this was a good move i liked Hoffa... man i got such a feeling this offseason is gonna be mad!


Draftexpress articles on Kris and Whaley...

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1050 - On the 2 players (talks extrememly high on Kris)
http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1052 - Kris probably the best player out of the revue

I'm loving this trade by the second; shocked at first, now I'm starting to dig it.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

:|

too hungry and tired to really think about this one.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

wow, utah just got fleeced, big time!! i honestly think whaley is better then araujo (didnt he dominate us last yr pre-season?), but to get humphries as well (at least this dude has some potential), is robbery...great deal! bc for prime minister!


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

http://nbadraft.net/profiles/krishumphries.asp

some more info in humphries. sounds more like the player we need. huge banger, good defensively, and can run the floor.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Humphries has some talent, very athletic. Both players needed fresh starts. 

Humphries is still young drafted at 20 rather than 24 like hoffa. He would still be in school. With the right attitude, he'll be OK. He knows he's got to make it happen in TO if he wants an extension.

Good deal. I wish Hoffa the best, he needs this. I wish things had gone better for him.


----------



## tacloban (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

HAHAHA back in 2002 Hoffa fought Okur at a hotel.

http://forums.warriorsworld.net/main/msgs/645450.phtml


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

wow...

Whaley's contract is expiring, so I don't think we need to look too much into that.

Do you guys know anything about Humphries' passing skills? 

Given that BC wants passing bigs, Humphries maybe signs of the type of team BC is trying to build.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

you'd think that he would have gotten more minutes with Boozer out for most of the year. who did Sloan use primarily at PF this year? Okur I guess.

Utah gets even whiter. wow. solid though.

Okur should be a good guy for Hoffa to learn from.

i see myself being a little pissed off when Hoff has a decent third season but it looks like BC will more than fill that gap.


----------



## ATCQ (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

thank god.


----------



## reganomics813 (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Good trade by Colangelo. Congrats on getting a guy in Humphries who can come in and plays physically and aggressively and can handle being used sporatically if there are more additions to yer squad. Whaley is a nice bonus but Kris was the reason the deal was made in my opinion. Rafael could really thrive in Utah but on the Raps he was never gonna be the guy ya needed. This is a nice sign of things to come. I think you guys are gonna really do some good things this summer.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

and humphries only 21 years old (feb 5, 1985)! had a hell of a freshman year in college. plus i'm sure he's learned a lot in utah, despite the lack of minutes/production.

think this makes a przybilla signing more likely? 

I certainly smell a trade down in this draft.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Even though it is sad to see Rafael Araujo go, especially since his best basketball is ahead of him, I believe that Humphries and Whaley are very nice additions. I am actually quite surprised that the Jazz would give up both of those young players for Araujo. 

If you remember correctly, Robert Whaley had quite a game against the Raptors this past season, and looks like a player who will be able to get a few rebounds and points under the basket. I have not seen too much of Kris Humphries so I cannot comment on his skills, but he also should be another young prospect that the Raptors can work with.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



kirk_2003 said:


> Draftexpress articles on Kris and Whaley...
> 
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1050 - On the 2 players (talks extrememly high on Kris)
> http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1052 - Kris probably the best player out of the revue
> ...



hahaha dude i seriously thought the game reviews were from the reg season i was so excited lol... anyways still sounds promising and looking forward to this offseason just hope we dont dismantle to much.. 

is James next to get the chop in the new colangelo era?


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

i dont know y utah does this deal, but i guess im thinking theres some character issues with these guys...i remember whaley getting into some police trouble (? not sure) with deron williams (something to do with those 2 guys...i think getting caught with 2 underage girls??) and i also think he had a bad history in college as well (cant remember what is was exactly)...not sure how productive he'll be, but i know this dude is nasty thou...something we def. need...

humphries has a real chance to be a steal for us...this guys got some game (unlike aruajo..really a guy that cant outplay sow or woods for a starting job is bad, just bad....)...i think theres character issue with him to, dealing back to college? (dont remember exactly, something to do with his dad??)...i think he also had some run ins with sloan...

obviously we didnt get 2 choirboys, but considering what we had to give back in return, im very, very happy with this trade...


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



no_free_baskets said:


> i dont know y utah does this deal, but i guess im thinking theres some character issues with these guys...i remember whaley getting into some police trouble (? not sure) with deron williams (something to do with those 2 guys...i think getting caught with 2 underage girls??) and i also think he had a bad history in college as well (cant remember what is was exactly)...not sure how productive he'll be, but i know this dude is nasty thou...something we def. need...


lol. it was just a bar fight if i remembered correctly, he injured his hand because of it.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Wow is all I can say right now...

IMO, Hoffa needed a change of scenario and now he has finally gotten his wish...
And wasn't the Jazz high on Hoffa even before this trade?


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



Slasher said:


> Even though it is sad to see Rafael Araujo go, especially since his best basketball is ahead of him, I believe that Humphries and Whaley are very nice additions. I am actually quite surprised that the Jazz would give up both of those young players for Araujo.
> 
> If you remember correctly, Robert Whaley had quite a game against the Raptors this past season, and looks like a player who will be able to get a few rebounds and points under the basket. I have not seen too much of Kris Humphries so I cannot comment on his skills, but he also should be another young prospect that the Raptors can work with.


yes ! finally a person that remember Whaley's show against the raps. This dude is a monster... Araujo size, but he can actually jump. He has some post moves and is really strong. Very good rebounder ... the exact banger that complements Bosh. And no matter what, he can surely outjump Hoffa . 
Humphries has a good midrange shot. I'm guessing we now have:

x / calderon
peterson / graham
villanueva / x
bosh / humphries
whaley / bonner

this is good ... this is really good.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=29

little review of humphries before he was drafted.

this guy is seriously fast and strong- 22 reps and second fastest sprint amongst power forward (to Dwight) in the combine. 

One of the best players at the Rocky Mountain Revue summer league last summer. 

I'm pumped. 

Looks like Bosh is staying at center and BC is comitted to run and gun? 

Defense needs work. 

Hopefully he's working his *** off this summer to try to get his career going, he certainly should be. We can play him with our summer league team right?

Another weight room warrior! I love it!


----------



## wavedashkoala (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

When I hear this on the news I expect to hear the phrase "addition by subtraction" used, on Toronto's part.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



changv10 said:


> yes ! finally a person that remember Whaley's show against the raps. This dude is a monster... Araujo size, but he can actually jump. He has some post moves and is really strong. Very good rebounder ... the exact banger that complements Bosh. And no matter what, he can surely outjump Hoffa .
> Humphries has a good midrange shot. I'm guessing we now have:
> 
> x / calderon
> ...


Whaley and Bonner as our center rotation? Yikes. 

Whaley could be a decent backup though. Bonner is going to have serious problems getting minutes from here on out.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



SkywalkerAC said:


> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=29
> 
> little review of humphries before he was drafted.
> 
> ...


very nice! everywhere i read is that he has a high work ethic, something that Aruajo has but never translated to the real games... hopefully the two of them will resurrect their careers...


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

when is the actual press conference for this?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

oh yeah, apparently Humphries measure at a legit 6'9 in socks- making him roughly 6'10.5 in shoes. not too shabby.

the guy is supposed to be a machine running up and down the court. i can't wait to see this team play next season.

next up, point guard. 

(i think i'd be a lot less happy if Hoffa wasn't headed for a good situation)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Can you guys remember the days when we barely had a frontcourt to speak of? JYD as our starting PF? Thank the lawd those days are over.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

I think next up is to move Eric Williams. Move down in the draft and pick Rondo, another freakish talent.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Hoffa and Memo on the same team at the same position. Um... what?! Jazz must think Hoff will do anything, even take **** from Okur every day, for a shot. Good.

Hoff deserves this. I'm glad.

I don't know how Humphries and Whaley figure into our plans.

Still processing this trade in my mind but overall it seems like a good one.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

dont know what to say about.


i guess i am happy we got something productive for that big stupid plug.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I will say this though, Hoffa needed to be out of Toronto. Not for our team's sakes, but for his sake. It was imperative after his rookie year that the idiotic Torontonians who will boo him everytime they get the chance will continue to haunt him as a raptor. Very undeserved for someone of his character and work ethic. I won't be surprised if Hoffa does have any harsh words to say about Toronto now that he's found a new home, but I also won't be surprised if he stays humble when asked about his time in Toronto.

Good Luck Hoffa!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



aizn said:


> when is the actual press conference for this?


ha

its at Bad Boy furniture.....


NOOOOOBODY!


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Hoffa - was never going to pan out here - but that extra roster spot being used up is a little suspect.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

charlz said:


> Hoffa - was never going to pan out here - but that extra roster spot being used up is a little suspect.


If Whaley is an NBA'er or not is still TBD.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

http://jazzhoops.net/articles/article62.htm

Another article/interview after being drafted by the Jazz.

I like the fact that he's heading into his extension year. Nothing spurs offseason improvement like millions of dollars hanging in the balance. Hopefully he has somewhere to work on his defense.

And this guy was a major prospect coming into the draft. Huge numbers with the gophers- around 20 and 10- as a freshman. 

I'm pumped- run and gun and run and gun. I see Humphries coming off the bench and being our frontcourt spark guy.

Another guy in the exact age range of Chris and Charlie.

Hopefully Whaley is healthy. If he works his butt off he could play backup minutes at C.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> If Whaley is an NBA'er or not is still TBD.



Think it might be a non-guaranteed contract?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Humphries best attributes are his physical conditioning, his rebounding, and his mobility. Sounds like a good fit... if there was a position between small forward and power forward.

Can we be serious about signing Garbajosa, too? Where are all these minutes going to come from?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Think it might be a non-guaranteed contract?


Whaley had an option for next season that was exercised prior to the trade, so I'm assuming that means he is on the hook for 2006/07. Might be an NBDL taxi-team player.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> I'm pumped- run and gun and run and gun. I see Humphries coming off the bench and being our frontcourt spark guy.


He has his career highs when playing against the Suns... Should bode well for Kris


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Humphries best attributes are his physical conditioning, his rebounding, and his mobility. Sounds like a good fit... if there was a position between small forward and power forward.
> 
> Can we be serious about signing Garbajosa, too? Where are all these minutes going to come from?


Without further trades the only things that makes sense are going small in the draft, big at small forward, and small at center.

Charlie/Bonner
Bosh/Humphries
Garbajosa/Bosh/Sow

Of course there are changes to come but it looks like BC is comitted to playing Charlie at the 3 and isn't afraid to keep with power forwards at center.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

This is just the tip of the iceberg. This is not the vet BC talks about. This is a look at a couple of potentially decent players for an admitted stiff. 

The more I think about it. The more I think there could be a blockbuster in the offing. Not Bosh but truly everything else is up for grabs.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Garbajosa at C? Even I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> If Whaley is an NBA'er or not is still TBD.


yep Whaley is an option but likely won't be back - his contract is coming off the books. So I think BC <b>saves 720K in caps space.</b>

based on salary comparisons
Kris (1.5 Mill)
Hoffa (2.2) Million
http://hoopshype.com/salaries/utah.htm
http://hoopshype.com/salaries/toronto.htm

Plus they had to get rid of this guy - last year it was skip this year it is hoffa - the guy was just a dark spot on the team.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

NIIICE​


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

charlz said:


> yep Whaley is an option but likely won't be back - his contract is coming off the books. So I think BC <b>saves 720K in caps space.</b>
> 
> based on salary comparisons
> Kris (1.5 Mill)
> ...


If Whaley has an option he isn't coming off the books. He is a cheap backup though. BC doesn't save much here.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

This essentially caught all of us off guard, I don't think too many people were expecting this. I highly doubt that Babcock would have been able to pull this off, BC just seems like a better negotiator due to him being highly reputable throughout the league. Possibly BC setting the premise for that big trade.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Whaley made 300+k last year.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> The more I think about it. The more I think there could be a blockbuster in the offing. Not Bosh but truly everything else is up for grabs.


I think so too... maybe those CharlieV trade rumours might hold some truth behind it...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Hopefully this will push Sow further down the minute chain...take Araujo's minutes as the sparingly used backup C...


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> Hopefully this will push Sow further down the minute chain...


we havent resigned Sow did we? if not this could be the end for him.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

SkywalkerAC said:


> If Whaley has an option he isn't coming off the books. He is a cheap backup though. BC doesn't save much here.


We traded cash to Utah so I think anything we might've saved is lost in the process.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

Humphries looks like a very interesting player. He's also VERY young - at 21 he's our youngest player. With the signing of Garbajosa and now the acquistion of Humphries, you have to wonder about the future of Sow and Bonner (Slokar, who we have in Europe, plays a lot like him) as Raptors.

Humphries looks solid, though. He's pretty athletic, he has the range, and he's a very good rebounder. Like many have said, defense needs work but name me a big guy at that stage not named Dwight Howard who that isn't true of. 

Like the rest of you guys, I'm really excited for the trades coming up. I'm also wondering whether BC has completely ruled out any of the draft power forwards (Bargnani, Thomas, and Aldridge). Does this mean Rudy Gay or Adam Morrison, or are we trading down, or are we sending the pick away for one of the many 'all-stars' BC was offered?

I can't wait for the next couple weeks. It's going to be an exciting off-season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> We traded cash to Utah so I think anything we might've saved is lost in the process.


potential cap space- i think we might have saved a little there.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> Can we be serious about signing Garbajosa, too? Where are all these minutes going to come from?


Just my guess but, I think Bonner and Sow are out this year......probably trade filler?

Humphries should provide some nice muscle and interior pressence, I don't know what Utah see's in Hoffa, but I am very happy to flip him into a nice young piece!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What a deal. I always like Humphries, can't say I know anything about Whaley though. 

And as far as Bangers go, it's not like picking a lead man, with Humphries we _could_ have this solved. I wouldn't be flabbergasted to see him getting solid minutes in our rotation, ala Reggie Evans. Teams create their own bangers every year, so there's nothing saying we need to go out and steal one who has proven himself (Ben Wallace), looks like BC wants to make Humphries his dude. I'm all for it. 

If this banger problem we were looking to solve with our FIRST OVERALL PICK got solved with at the expense of RAFAEL ARAUJO, than not only is this addition by subtraction (like somebody up there said) but it's a resource saver and now we can keep our first round pick to get another star. (Remember when teams were dumb enough to give up Elton Brand for a #2?)

Or Humphries could suck.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

What is Humphries listed at for size...I am at work and can only get this site.....can he be used as a center like Amare?

I am not saying we become the poor mans version of the Suns, but it is just the player that came to mind.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

TRON said:


> Just my guess but, I think Bonner and Sow are out this year......probably trade filler?
> 
> Humphries should provide some nice muscle and interior pressence, I don't know what Utah see's in Hoffa, but I am very happy to flip him into a nice young piece!


Sow likely walks - Bonner could be packaged - I could see him inside boston or Indianas System.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

charlz said:


> Sow likely walks - Bonner could be packaged - I could see him inside boston or Indians System.


The sox or Cleveland?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Great move BC he is taking to time cleaning up trash left by babcock now if he can package E-Dub in a draft day trade because the odds of us statying at #1 seem slim, I really think the top guys on BC's rader are

PG Marcus Williams
SF/PF/SG Rudy Gay
SG Brandon Roy
C/PF Sheldon Williams
PG Rajon Rondo


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> The sox or Cleveland?


HAHA I meant pacers (Indiana) - my typing sux arse today.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

I Love This Trade, I Dont Care What NE Body Says..
Good Luck For Hoffa


----------



## tobybennett (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

FINALLY!!!!
At least Colangelo knows what needs to be done to make this team better...... if only we could of traded Araujo for Igoudala straight up.......


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Humphries will become a solid player. He was certainly underutilised in Utah.



tobybennett said:


> if only we could of traded Araujo for Igoudala straight up.......


No.

<!-- Paste Team Nav --><!-- Paste Team Logo, Links here --> Andre Emmett ? Maybe.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Araujo is not a bust! He could still develop into a solid backup in 5 years! :rofl:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Does this mean the Raptors go smaller (Gay, Morrison) in the draft?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> Does this mean the Raptors go smaller (Gay, Morrison) in the draft?


It could mean it doesn't affect BC's drafting strategies at all.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

kirk_2003 said:


> we havent resigned Sow did we? if not this could be the end for him.


They gave him a good long look at the end of last season and IMHO Sow is *not* a player. I think they will save the roster spot for someone else.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

kirk_2003 said:


> we havent resigned Sow did we? if not this could be the end for him.


Last time I checked, Sow has a team option for next season then whooooosh...


----------



## TDrake (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm glad Hoffa's moved on to what'll hopefully be a better spot for him - I feel badly for the way he was treated in TO, but there's no cure for that damage - it was time for him to go.

I think the trade really upgraded our "assets" - how Humphries and/or Whaley fit in with the team we're building is too early to say. Depending on BC's plans for the draft, and other trade opportunities, neither of them may ever put on a Raptors jersey. 

However that pans out, I think we've improved our position to make other off-season moves, regardless of how much better either or both of these guys make us in place of Hoffa (or not).

Good move by BC. :clap:


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The only reason Utah wanted Araujo is because Ostertag is retiring. We all know how it is with Jerry Slone and chubby white centres that can't do much. With Ostertag on the way out, they needed someone to step in and fill the void.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

TDrake said:


> I'm glad Hoffa's moved on to what'll hopefully be a better spot for him - I feel badly for the way he was treated in TO, but there's no cure for that damage - it was time for him to go.
> 
> I think the trade really upgraded our "assets" - how Humphries and/or Whaley fit in with the team we're building is too early to say. Depending on BC's plans for the draft, and other trade opportunities, neither of them may ever put on a Raptors jersey.
> 
> ...


i agree, humphries is more attracting to other teams than araujo ever will be. and colangelo knew the only team that would take on araujo's heft 2.5 million dollars is the utah jazz. whose to say that humphries will solve our problems? i think wat it does is it gives us some more talent for basically nothing (araujo was useless for us anyways), and this was prob done as a 'worst-case' scenario for how other trades would pan out.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I don't understand the "addition by subtraction" mentality with regards to Hoffa.

Think about what that actually means. That saying implies that a player's presence is a negative to his team. How was that the case with Araujo? He was a hard worker, a gym rat and by all accounts a likeable guy.

So he didn't perform to the expectations of the 8th overall pick. Get over it. 

Getting rid of Hoffa does not make the Raptors a better team by itself. Is there a significant impact either way? No, absolutely not. 

We may or may not get the better end of this deal, only time will tell. But we did not win * just * because we got rid of Hoffa.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I am shocked that Hoffa actually had this much value..

Humphries is a guy I've liked, and he will be a key player off the bench for us in the future. Whaley is a banger that has some potential, nice throw in...

Hopefully this means Bonner is on the move, and we aren't signing Jorgeo.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Personally, I hope that Hoffa will improve a lot and get better as a NBA-er with the Jazz.

But wow, I'm shocked that BC was even able to pull of this deal. Utah got, well, ripped off.


----------



## chocolove (Apr 4, 2006)

didnt bother to read through all the comments so i dont know if this had been said but jerry sloan can probably get hoffa to play some decent ball if he got ostertag to play decently


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

2006-07 Toronto Raptors:

Point Forward: Charlie Villanueva
Shooting Forward: Andrea Bargnani
Small Forward: Chris Bosh
Power Forward: Kris Humphries
Center Forward: Robert Whaley
6th Forward: Matt Bonner

:biggrin: 


All joking aside, I like this trade. Hoffa needed a new situation and we already knew he liked Utah. Humphries is built like a taller Ron Artest and is decent offensively. Regardless, that's too many freaking power forwards, especially if we pick Bargnani or Thomas.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

We're going to have an interesting off-season, that's for sure. 
I guess BC wants to build something entirely new here. 
It will be a bit strange to look at the roster before and after this summer. 
As for Hoffa, I still think a can be a decent role player if given the chance. 
Maybe Utah and Sloan will help his career. I wish him luck.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Humphries measured in at '6"10 in shoes before the draft. I can't see why he couldn't play as a modern center.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

Robert Whaley was just a filler to make the trade work. He will be waived as soon as the NBA approves of the deal.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*

Nothing for nothing = Nothing to get excited about ... hopefuly we clear a few $100K of cap room.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

vigilante said:


> I* am shocked that Hoffa actually had this much value..*.


so am i


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

chocolove said:


> didnt bother to read through all the comments so i dont know if this had been said but jerry sloan can probably get hoffa to play some decent ball if he got ostertag to play decently


I very much agree, Araujo can excel in a Utah system. He works hards and is a physical player is very much a player Sloan likes


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Hoffa Traded to Utah!!!*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Nothing for nothing = Nothing to get excited about ... hopefuly we clear a few $100K of cap room.


we gained 200k in salary cap space, and I wouldn't say it's nothing for nothing trade


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

I like this trade also I belive both teams are happy with what they got.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


No, this would be BC's one and only transaction as a Raptors GM...ever...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


I think he might have potential but he wasn't going to live up to it in Toronto.

Hardly a bad move.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


This wasn't a bad move. It wasn't a great one like many fans think, but a good trade for both teams.

Araujo was clearly a bust here and that wasn't going to change. He gets a fresh start in Utah.

Humphries wasn't working out in Utah. He was way behind on the depth chart and Sloan disliked him. He accomplished just as much as Araujo in the L, but he's five years younger. While he may have zero basketball IQ, he's shown potential as an athlete and rebounder. If he develops a back-to-basket game and some defensive awareness, he could turn out to be a solid rotational player off the bench.

Whaley is supposedly going to be waived. Not surprising because of all his baggage and BC's dislike of character issues.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Collangelo absolutly screwed utah. Great trade. Atleast Humpheries has potential. I remeber watching him in the McDonalds all american game. Dont know who the other guy is really but who cares, WE GOT RID OF HOFFA!!!! GREAT TRADE!!!!


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


Hoffa has potential? Please explain. Have you ever seen him play? He has zero athletisism and is ineffective on D due to his lack of length (and low basketball IQ). Plus he just pisses me off.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

mo76 said:


> Hoffa has potential? Please explain. Have you ever seen him play? He has zero athletisism and is ineffective on D due to his lack of length (and low basketball IQ). Plus he just pisses me off.


Potential to be a Brad Miller type player.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

WTChan said:


> Potential to be a Brad Miller type player.


exactly, hoffa could have been good if the raptors didnt give up on him. i have a feeling utah will play him more, and he could be most improved next year...


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

mo76 said:


> Hoffa has potential? Please explain. Have you ever seen him play? He has zero athletisism and is ineffective on D due to his lack of length (and low basketball IQ). Plus he just pisses me off.


One thing I will say:

In terms of basketball IQ, Araujo > Humphries.

Humphries is just as strong as an ox as he is dumb as an ox.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Hoffa has potential, this is the first bad move BC has made, and could this mean more to come?


So does Humphries, regardless Araujo will never be succeed playing for the raptors


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I can't see how this could be considered a bad move by either team. I didn't know Araujo had so many backers on this forum, not that that is a bad thing, but seriously what did Araujo _ever_ contirbute to this team...other than looking like a crooked Russian dance club owner...or looking like Jimmy Neutron on steroids. 

Sure he looked big and he looked like the perfect specimen to turn into a successful big man. The only catch is, he didn't, and he's like 25 years old. Did we give up too early, will he end up being a solid player? Maybe, but I won't be sitting here pretending I didn't welcome this trade if he does. Fact is the Raptors are in no place to sit around and hope the best for Araujo. The Raptors are goign through their first month of positive news since before Vince Carter had a university degree, might as well take the opportunity and get the best of it. 

Will Humphries be awesome? Maybe not, but it doesn't really matter because at the end of the day we need a banger. Araujo proved that he was not the guy we want at this stage in the game, Humphries _could_ be. Don't think we gave up on the idea of project Araujo for project Humphries, if Hump doesn't work out next year I wouldn't be surprised to see him gone, but if Humphries works hard this summer, pleases Mitchell and the stars align correctly than we could have our banger problem fixed.


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Potential to be a Brad Miller type player.


Yea, just like Stromile Swift has the potential to be a Garnett type player.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

can we assume that we will be saving money (cap space) on Whaley? If he's going to be waived, why would BC allow him to be included in the deal (AND send cash) if his (albeit small) contract was still going to count against the cap? It's not as if the contracts had to match up...or did they?


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

SkywalkerAC said:


> can we assume that we will be saving money (cap space) on Whaley? If he's going to be waived, why would BC allow him to be included in the deal (AND send cash) if his (albeit small) contract was still going to count against the cap? It's not as if the contracts had to match up...or did they?


possibly to make an extra space on the roster? im pretty sure since hoffa was picked higher than chris he would be making more money than the 13th pick . so yeah if you needed to match salaries you would need a cash filler in there.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Potential to be a Brad Miller type player.


Thats what babcock said on draftday, and if youve seen both guys play, youd know that what you just said is completely ...... false.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm glad he's gone. I hope he has a good career but I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

l2owen said:


> possibly to make an extra space on the roster? im pretty sure since hoffa was picked higher than chris he would be making more money than the 13th pick . so yeah if you needed to match salaries you would need a cash filler in there.


yeah, i guess utah is over the cap so salaries still need to match up going that direction. oh well, it's only a couple hundred grand.

i hope okur gets injured and hoffa wins MIP


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

rators chose hoffa over AI#2...thats all there is to say, end this thread no one reply. the hoffa era is officially over at 9:10 pm.


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad he got traded, not that I didn't want him here...but he could get some playing time in Utah. Good luck to him.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Potential to be a Brad Miller type player.


To a baiting poster who likes to stir **** with and about Canadians,


----------

